
Show HN: Make Slack Bots in Java - ramswaroop
https://github.com/ramswaroop/botkit
======
zachlatta
Really not a fan of the name – why name it BotKit when you know that the most
popular framework is also called Botkit?

~~~
ramswaroop
Yes, was discussing the same with Botkit founder as well. Will change the name
asap.

------
mbrevoort
Inspired so much that you stole the name? That's embarrassing.

~~~
ramswaroop
Yes, will change the name soon. Please suggest a good one. Was thinking of
BotGear.

~~~
lpolovets
How about JBot? You could call him/her Jay for short.

~~~
ramswaroop
Yes, JBot seems cool :)

~~~
ramswaroop
I really liked JBot and was thinking of renaming it now and here's what I
found:
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=JBot](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=JBot)

:D Surprising

------
ramswaroop
Guys, from the feedback of many developers, I have renamed the project from
BotKit to JBot.

Thanks very much.

Links:

1) [https://dzone.com/articles/make-slack-bots-in-java-in-
minute...](https://dzone.com/articles/make-slack-bots-in-java-in-minutes)

2)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/4vh01h/make_slack_bot...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/4vh01h/make_slack_bots_in_java_in_minutes/)

------
ramswaroop
Hello people,

Am very happy to see JBot listed on slack.com
([https://api.slack.com/community](https://api.slack.com/community))

------
robinhowlett
Like it - though the FILE_SHARED example doesn't appear to work.

~~~
ramswaroop
Thanks for letting me know. The example shown is incorrect as you can't reply
to it. Because to reply you need to have a channel id in event object and
slack doesn't send a channel id for file_shared event
([https://api.slack.com/events/file_shared](https://api.slack.com/events/file_shared)).

I will modify the example now. Thanks very much.

------
ramswaroop
Guys, are there any Hacker News badges for Github?

For example, I want to show points on it and refer to this page when someone
clicks on the badge.

------
staticelf
Seems cool :)

~~~
ramswaroop
Thanks very much @staticelf

------
justin_vanw
nah, I choose not to do this, or really anything else that I can avoid doing,
in Java.

~~~
ramswaroop
Any reasons behind this thought? Mentioning the same here would help.

------
earthpalm
Some other interesting java bots: [http://www.sumve.com/ai-
chatbots/music/edm/java-bots.html](http://www.sumve.com/ai-
chatbots/music/edm/java-bots.html)

